# Lye



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok, my local source for lye has dried up. They decided not to carry it any longer. So now I will have to order it online. Which is the best/least expensive place to obtain lye?

Thanks,

Vicki in NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would hunt down a new soruce. There is simply no way you can't get it local if you look hard enough. The shipping on lye makes it twice as much or more than you can get it with local pickup. I do have to drive about an hour to get mine but at less than $1 a pound and I pick up several 50 pound bags, it is worth it. 

Where did they purchase it from? Perhaps you could purchase it that way? Vicki


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

Vicki,
I live in the Houston area. Who do you get your lye from?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

See I didn't even put two and two together 

Up in Huntsville is the only contact I will give out of mine...sorry but some things are sacred 

Sierra Manufacturing
Aaron Hooper
936-291-9522

He is right on 45 North in Huntsville.

I always call before I go, tell him how many bags, and when I will be there, so I don't miss him at lunch or in his lab. Vicki


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Gail,

In Pasadena area AAA Chemical, listed in the supplier section. They have both Sodium Hydroxide and Potassium Hydroxide. I have not used them but will try their Potassium Hydroxide -- I need a local source.

Linda


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

The last bit of lye that I purchased was from AAA. Good service and would recommend them but I think it was more expensive and also paid shipping charges. I only soap for friends and family. I have other family members that soap also so we could share lye. $1.00 a pound sounds like a good deal to me. AAA is having a sale on coconut oil for about a $1.00 lb too. Also sounded good to me because I have been buying mine at walmart and heb and it is getting expensive.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you ladies!

Vicki in NC


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Has anybody tried Boyers? I was thinking on trying them out for their bulk. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

I have ordered from them Tammy. Great customer service and fast shipping.

Sara


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I just ordered from Boyers. It cost me $421.12 to ship 280 pounds to SE Indiana. I've done it before and been very pleased with them. Supposedly there is a place in Louisville that carries lye, but I can't find them.

PJ


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Good. I am going to get lye from them then. They have the 50lbs that I think might get me through half a year. And its the brand I use the most. I got some lye from another company that came in plastic jars and it just didn't seem to be the same. There was also like a staticy effect when I poured it out, it went everywhere. I didn't care for that too much. Tammy


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We choose to get the lye in the 10 pound boxes. They are only a few pennies more than the 50 pound bucket - and they are just so much more convenient. I feel much safer dealing with a ten pound box than I do a 50 pound bucket. 

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ours all come in bags out here, these thick thick white plastic bags, some then have paper wrappers on the outside that are like feed sacks, some don't. They come shrink wrapped on pallets. At $1 per pound the person sells half the pallet at that price and gets their half of the pallet for free...just so you know how much some are really charging. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I am picking up some tomorrow at $1.08 pound. Guy said they just had a price increase and felt bad about charging me that. LOL


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

OH MY GOSH, I just saved $40.00 by ordering thru Boyer. I was able to get a box of 2 lb cans and shipping for $64.00 compared to Nu-Scents that wants $68.?? w/shipping! Wow I am impressed. Next order I can get the bigger box of 4/10lb. YAY! I love our supplier list :biggrin Tammy


----------

